# Spot the camouflaged item



## debodun (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2021)

looks like a cockatiel or Parakeet to me on the left side almost half way down the pic.


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2021)

Yep. Once you see it, it jumps right out.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2021)

yes, it became very noticeable !!


----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2021)




----------

